# Muzzleloader Kills, 2011



## dadsbuckshot

This thread is coming a bit late into the 2011 seasons, but it is better late than never. 

As Mr. Jake Allen put it:
Deer, hog, elk, bear, coyote, small game - any game with a smoke pole.....
Post them here; pictures, story, all will be appreciated and enjoyed.
Good luck! 


Looking forward to seeing the pictures and reading the stories for 2011


----------



## smessler34

bulloch county 8 point muzzleloader buck.172 lbs ....i let a nice 14 inch six point walk at 7:45 am and man it paid off....this fella strolled up to the edge of the hardwoods were they meet the pines at 52 yards at 10:50 am. my knight put him on the ground. he was slightly quartered away .i put it tight behind his shoulder and it broke the shoulder on the other side.man there was'nt a bit of wind that morning! im reloading as fast as i can an theres a cloud of smoke in front of me like a fog bank,and the whole time i here him thrashing around doin the curly shuffle and im blowing at the smoke cloud as if that would help...leaning waayyy out "fully harnessed i might add" and all got quiet...smoke cleared and i seen his belly//it was a fun morning ...


----------



## snook24

Hog shot in April on public land.  Shot him with a Tc System one 54 cal.  He was in open swamp on the edge of an island. Shot him at 60 yards and he only ran 60 yards


----------



## smessler34

you rocked him with iron sights at 60 yrds...sweet!! awsome shot placement!!


----------



## Hoyt

First test for this gun I built just for spring gobblers..20ga., 34" swamped Colrain turkey barrel, 20ga to .58cal right at the end of barrel, Chambers English lock. Gun finished at 6lbs. 

Didn't get to hunt but two days this yr. due to health, rain, wind, tornadoes, etc. and only one of the days was decent weather.
Killed the bird in Shawnee National Forest, Il. on the decent weather day.... called in with Woodhaven Copperhead mouth call. 20lbs, 10" beard, small 1" spurs. 35yds.
90GRS 3F
2LUBED OXYOKE WADS
140GRS (2OZ) # 6'S
2 THIN OVERSHOT CARDS


----------



## Lorren68

beautifull gun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and the bird aint bad either!


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Nice Kills - love the .54 T/C....

Good posts everyone - enjoying the stories.


----------



## AF4PX

*End Stuffer Birds*

I know there's controversy over the newer style guns and turkeys, but they are 2011 kills.  They tasted just like I killed them with a shot gun or bow!


----------



## snook24

nice!


----------



## gtgeorge

*220# Boar*

Got this boar @ 25' with 250gr SST sabot with 60/90gr blackhorn 209 in a CVA Wolf ML 9-3-2011 He ran about 20 yards and lodged between a cypress and it's knee.


----------



## rnelson5

Nice boar George. I see you are back at em again this year.


----------



## ryanh487




----------



## pse hunter

Got a doe at 10:00 this morning, shooting a CVA optima with a 100gr of BH209 and a 300gr XTP


----------



## spraynbuckshot

You can read my story in the deer hunting section.

Taken with CVA Optima Elite topped with Nikon Omega Using 150 grains of 777 and Hornady 300 grain FPB bullets on 10-16-11


----------



## gtgeorge

rnelson5 said:


> Nice boar George. I see you are back at em again this year.


Thanks, and yes I am. 3 so far and hoping for a few more, but sidetracked with deer right now. 6 of them in the freezer already too 

Here is a couple the Wolf barked at 10/07


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Shot with a .300 Grain Nosler Partition in .458 Caliber,MMC Sabot, and 110 grains of BH 209, all from a T/C Encore. It was a complete pass thru the shield in the right shoulder and the ribs on the left.  My 10 year old son and hunting buddy was right there with me.


----------



## Lorren68

*First Traditional muzzleloader deer*

Got this young doe this morning, after a 30 yard shot she went maybe 30 more and piled up.


----------



## throwdown

My first muzzleload kill. Shot at 50 yards with a Hornady 300 grain SST, "bang, flop".


----------



## Dutch

7 pointer killed 10-17 at 605pm...I was watching 9 does (4 big nanny goats and 5 little ones) feeding in fornt of me when he comes in from behind me. Shot at 30 yds using a Traditions LD in .45 100grs Pyrodex RS and a 225gr Aerotip. He ran less than 20yds. Biggest buck yet with my Muzzleloader in 20 years of hunting with one.


----------



## mtjbrown

Killed 2 does 10-16-2011 with my 3 day old Traditions Pursuit M/L. Shot one and reloaded, got down to cut the blood trail and saw one watching me so I shot her as well. No pics, though, both does.


----------



## GregoryB.

Shot these 2 on Ft Gordon 20 Oct 2011. Tradition Pursuit Muzzleloader, 295gr Power Belt Bullet and 100gr 777 Loose powder.


----------



## pse hunter

Got this one friday at 10:30AM, a small rack 6 point but had a big body. 142lbs live weight , shooting a CVA optima with a 100gr of BH209 and a 300gr XTP


----------



## hambone76

Carroll County, just South of Whitesburg. Killed this doe on 10-17, at 11:55am. She came in to feed on white oaks with another doe. I killed a second doe that evening over white oaks as well. 
CVA Optima Elite .45 cal, Red Head 3x9x40, 175 grain Power Belt bullets & 150 grains of 777. And the gun's muzzle isn't pointing at me just for the record.


----------



## Ballground

Putnam county 10-15-11 T.C. Omega 153 inch 9 pointer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vcd1363

*Warren County*

Taken 10-21-2011,,,almost couldnt find him,,,Powerbelt right in the shoulder but no exit,,,found the bullet on the off side just under the skin with almost no expansion and almost no blood trail.


----------



## bone2112

*Calhoun county Buck*

last day of muzzleloader season. 10 pt. 225lbs


----------



## kingfish

Got this one Saturday morning in Grove Park WMA (North Central Florida)
Remington Model 700 Inline
90 Grains Pyrodex
248 grain Power Belt
15 yard shot quartering to


----------



## jp94

Got this 3 1/2 year old six point this morning on Piedmont.
Used my CVA Kodiak Pro 28" barrel, 150 grains of pyrodex, 245 grain powerbelt.  Broke both shoulders.


----------



## Son

Some nice deer in this thread.


----------



## snuffy

*Monro Co. 10pt.*

Monro Co.
10/30/2011 

Lyman 54. Cal.
No Excuse bullets.


----------



## hambone76

First morning at Piedmont (10-27). He came out of a bamboo thicket at 11am. I had to shoot him left handed. CVA Optima Elite .45 cal, Red Head 3x9x40, 175 gr Power Belt bullet & 150gr of 777. Dropped him in his tracks with a neck shot.


----------



## cathooker

T/C Triumph....250 grain shockwave bullet....100 grains Blackhorn 209 powder....40 yard shot....high shoulder angling back and down. DRT... 11/18/11






[/IMG]


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Thanks for sharing everyone. I didn't get anything.


----------



## Supercracker

Just got back from hunting a friends place in IN for a week. Got a doe and a forkhorn. Missed a shot on a really nice buck. Just shaved hair off his chest. Estimating range there was weird. Their deer or so much bigger than ours that they seem closer. 

All were with a Rocklock .50 PRB over 80Gr FFG

got this guy on the last day I hunted. I was sitting on the ground on the bank of one side of a ditch in between 3 tress that were growing right next to each other. He came in on the right, from the completely opposite direction I expected them to be coming. He was walking along the bank opposite to me. So I was trying to ooze my gun around to get him lined up and had it pretty well around when he spotted me and started staring. At that time I only had the gun around and not my other arm. I did'nt know what else to do so I leveled the gun and shot him one handed. lol.. If it had been more than 10 or 15' away I would never even consider doing something like that. But I got  a clean double lung and a blood trail a vegetarian could follow. Lungs were complete mush. 





Got this big doe on the first day, actually, within 6 hrs of arriving. It was a bit of a longish shot. 76yds through a small gap in the trees as she came down a trail along the river. DRT





This is on the way back down the river after bagging the doe. I just thought it was a neat picture.


----------



## hambone76

Nice kills. Good looking gun too. I love waiting for the smoke to clear to see if the deer is down or not.....


----------



## Supercracker

lol I know. When I shot the doe I did'nt see her run off and was looking all around to try to catch her running away. It wasn't til the smoke cleared I could see legs sticking up in the air. lol

I also shoot birds with a black powder double. I've gotten into a rhythm of Shoot, take a step to the side to see around the smoke, shoot again. Takes some getting used to. lol


----------



## dpoole

Hoyt said:


> First test for this gun I built just for spring gobblers..20ga., 34" swamped Colrain turkey barrel, 20ga to .58cal right at the end of barrel, Chambers English lock. Gun finished at 6lbs.
> 
> Didn't get to hunt but two days this yr. due to health, rain, wind, tornadoes, etc. and only one of the days was decent weather.
> Killed the bird in Shawnee National Forest, Il. on the decent weather day.... called in with Woodhaven Copperhead mouth call. 20lbs, 10" beard, small 1" spurs. 35yds.
> 90GRS 3F
> 2LUBED OXYOKE WADS
> 140GRS (2OZ) # 6'S
> 2 THIN OVERSHOT CARDS



BEAUTIFUL picture congrat !!!


----------



## pse hunter

got this doe at 9:00 this morning, shooting a CVA optima with a 100gr of BH209 and a 300gr hornady XTP


----------



## hambone76

Nice!! Way to stick it out and smoke up the December woods.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

*Muzzleoader 10-Pt. Hoosier Buck*

On November 20, 2011, I managed to pull off a nice 10-pointer kill with the ever-wonderful .504" White Bison muzzleloader using Batchief's 496-grain Trashcan pure lead conical bullet with 72-grains 2F Swiss real black powder.  100-yard shot with the scope on Nikon Omega 3-9 x 40 still on 3x!   

Stinky, love-slaved bad boy  ......I just had to do it.....really....I did. 





















Brow Tines: 6" and 5"
G2s: 7 1/2" and 8"
G3s: 9" and 8 1/2"
Inside Spread: 20 inches
Live Weight: 250 lbs. 
Dressed Weight: 199 lbs.


----------



## gspbrad

*First 2*

Shot these two does this morning.I think I like the smokeploe


----------



## adambaz

*My first coyote, shot him with my CVA Optima*

This is my second year using a Muzzeloader. I love it, deer hate it.


----------



## john l

Hear area a few of my south Fla public land ML kills from this season.


----------



## snook24

Shot this doe and forgot to post it. Saw the pic and thought why not. My gun was having issues with the nipple so I had a misfire the first attempt but luckily she didn't run. Second time it went off! She went 20 yards and was done. I fixed the gun all up with new parts just to crack the stock later but oh we'll it treated me good growing up until now


----------



## bohunter0328

*Better late than never*

Shot this 11 pt on public land in S. FL during the gun season with my Winchester Apex .50, 90gr BH209 and Hornady 250 gr. SST. Same deer in my avatar.


----------

